# Bush is a putz sometimes



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The White House says that it will not call for special session of Congress because it won't make a difference ... "Democrats are unwilling to bring up a bill for an up-down vote."

Typical weak reaction from the White House. :******:

At least a special session would put the Democrat desire for a continuation of high gas prices on a pedestal for all to see.

I've always wondered why the Dems hate him so much when he trys to never stick it to the Dems, like they always do to him.

Maybe they have pictures of him and Bill with Monica


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

a-three-pee?? :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep

I'm just amazed at the Bush worshippers not getting up in arms about this. All of you should be raving angry at Bush and the R's for not pushing harder.

Have any of you ever considered that all R's are not your allies?

Many who claim to be R's when it comes to gun, aren't the same types of R's who have the power and clout to put pressure on Bush and Congress. Ever wonder why? Maybe it is because those R's who have the clout also have the $$ and the high gas prices go unnoticed by them. There are 2 different types of R's. Ones who are R because of some political belief (the R's are the only ones looking out for my guns), and the other type are the ones worth multi-millions, with investments in Enron, Chevron, and Exxon, and reaping thousands in dividends. I'm sure one group doesn't want to see lower gas prices. 

You all are fighting the wrong battle. You should be mandating that the United States starts immediately building 1 new refinery (minimum) per state.

You see...we can pump all the oil we want, however the refineries are still pumping out at max capacity (for the ones who are online at 100%). Giving them more crude isn't going to solve the gas prices.... We don't have any extra refining capacity to take care of it now. And... it takes 5-10 years to bring a refinery fully online given current regulations and red tape.

I'm amazed at the simplistic thinking of most folks.

But hey... keep voting R... that way you'll still have the ability to hunt and carry a gun, whilst driving on gas @ $4.00/gallon.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You all are fighting the wrong battle. You should be mandating that the United States starts immediately building 1 new refinery (minimum) per state.


I'll tell my senators that, but they are both democrats.



> But hey... keep voting R... that way you'll still have the ability to hunt and carry a gun, whilst driving on gas @ $4.00/gallon....


I'll pay $10/gallon and ride a bicycle before I give up my guns. If you say that's what the republicans are counting on so be it. It's up to the liberals to wake up and respect the constitution, otherwise I keep voting conservative whether that is a republican or a democrat. In that light I say the ball is in the liberal court. They know what to do about it. Follow the constitution, leave my firearms alone, or I will never vote for them. Not ever.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Yep
> 
> I'm just amazed at the Bush worshippers not getting up in arms about this. All of you should be raving angry at Bush and the R's for not pushing harder.
> 
> ...


well, let's see here ryan.......give our money to the rag-tops and keep buying THEIR oil.........or give it to our oil companies who employ American workers and keep the exploration money at home?.....OK, take your time now........think real hard......easy now, don't think THAT hard....
nope.........you still made the wrong choice.......darn liberals will never learn, been hanging out with Pelosi and her illegal aliens that work on here million dollar vineyard........hopeless....... :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


your racism has no boundaries I see...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> well, let's see here ryan.......give our money to the rag-tops and keep buying THEIR oil.........or give it to our oil companies who employ American workers and keep the exploration money at home?.....OK, take your time now........think real hard......easy now, don't think THAT hard....
> nope.........you still made the wrong choice.......darn liberals will never learn, been hanging out with Pelosi and her illegal aliens that work on here million dollar vineyard........hopeless....... :eyeroll:


That may be just crazy enough to work! 

On second thought, no, thats far to logical and easy.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

When I hear anything about Bush I think of beer, mountains, cute girls and bears. I'm sure thats what the Prez thinks about too.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ryan says



> I'm amazed at the simplistic thinking of most folks.


Me too ,

Ryan just about every mutual fund in the country has oil stock right now, which means every citizen that has a IRA or 401K is INVESTED in oil.

Your point about refineries, they are blocked by far left socialists that have infiltrated the environmental movement after communism fell, they are not republicans for the most part.

It is undenialble that the Dems are the reason we have no active domestic oil supplies.

But you are right about one thing the current republicans in congress are a disgrace


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob is right on who is blocking the construction of new refineries and we do need more of them. But we don't need new refineries to lower gasoline prices. There is presently no shortage of gasoline. At least I haven't seen any lines at the pumps. But more refineries would would be beneficial to keep production going in the event of fires, hurricanes and the likes, not to mention the deterioration of the old refineries. New refineries we need but I don't think more of them would change the price at the pump.

Was it a coincidence that at the same time as drilling off shore and release of strategic oil reserve stock hit the air waves that the price of crude took a nose dive? Something to think about.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> ryan says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree Bob.

Heck I'm seeing dividends both thru 401 and direct. I'm not complaining! 

It is the D's blocking progress on this. The American public in the R states should be protesting in the streets. It really will take something like that happening on a multi state level in order to influence Congress.

Right now the R's in Congress are a total disgrace. We need someone on that side to stand on the steps of the Capital every day of the week lashing out to the press about the stalemate. President Bush should be on the air taking the D's to task for going to a recess without even convening a discussion on the matter.

Congress deserves there overall low ratings. They are not serving the interests of the general public.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Apparently the LOWEST approval ratings in history of ANY congress. :eyeroll:

Politicians suck!


----------

